# Leggy



## antaeus (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## craig (Mar 2, 2010)

Slightly harsh on the lighting, but I think you are on to something here.

Love & Bass


----------



## dzfoto (Mar 3, 2010)

yep.. I agree with craig, but some post processing can save your work. Just saw full size of your photo, and seems it need to be cleaned also. I mean glowing dusts on a black material. Keep it up 

Sorry of my English


----------



## antaeus (Mar 3, 2010)

Here she is in a better light. She was a pleasure to photograph. Thanks for the  feedback.


----------

